# Bermuda CODD Giveaway plus...



## epackage (Aug 17, 2013)

*I bought a lot of bottles from Glassworks because I wanted a Paterson bottle that was in it, I had planned to sell of the other four to offset my cost, but this nice Gosling Bros Bermuda Codd arrived with a big crack in the neck because of the marble slamming around iinside it. So I'm gonna give it away along with a mystery gift, it displays perfectly from the front as you can see, and the glass is as stable as can be where the crack is. My loss is your gain, if you don't really care to own please don't play...[]*

*Game will end on Thursday night at 8p.m. EST, pick TWO three digit numbers between 000-999, member closest to the random generated number I draw on thursday night gets the Codd and the mystery gift. I will put some tissue in the neck so the marble can't do any further damage when I send it, and I pay shipping to the Continental USA. If you're outside the USA please don't play unless you want to pay the shipping.*


----------



## MichaelFla (Aug 17, 2013)

095, 340


----------



## coreya (Aug 17, 2013)

823, 273. Thanks for the great game!!![][]


----------



## luckiest (Aug 17, 2013)

456 and 998!  Thanks for the fun game!


----------



## digger dun (Aug 17, 2013)

102-002


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Aug 18, 2013)

555 and 238. Thanks for another great game!


----------



## Bottleworm (Aug 18, 2013)

427 and 689! Thanks for the game!


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 


*002
 095
 102
 238
 273
 340
 427
 456
 555
 689
 823
 998*​


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2013)

308 & 927


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2013)

223
 778


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 


*002
 095
 102
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 427
 456
 555
 689
 778
 823
 927
 998*​


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 18, 2013)

191, 503


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 


*002
 095
 102
 191
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 427
 456
 503
 555
 689
 778
 823
 927
 998*​


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 19, 2013)

025 and 525, Thanks! []


----------



## UnionCountyPA (Aug 19, 2013)

108 and 920


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 095
 102
 108
 191
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 689
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 19, 2013)

111
 610


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 095
 102
 108
 111
 191
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 610
 689
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## reach44 (Aug 19, 2013)

650 & 221


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 095
 102
 108
 111
 191
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 610
 650
 689
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Aug 19, 2013)

557 696 

 Thanks for the fun!


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 095
 102
 108
 111
 191
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 557
 610
 650
 689
 696
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Aug 21, 2013)

042, 354


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 042
 095
 102
 108
 111
 191
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 354
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 557
 610
 650
 689
 696
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

*Ends tomorrow, there will be other bottle related thrown in with the codd so get your guesses!!! Check the list of numbers already chosed so you don't use a number someone else picked!!*


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2013)

212 & 599.


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 042
 095
 102
 108
 111
 191
 212
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 354
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 557
 599
 610
 650
 689
 696
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll try 659 and 351


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 042
 095
 102
 108
 111
 191
 212
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 351
 354
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 557
 599
 610
 650
 659
 689
 696
 778
 823
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2013)

150 & 870


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 042
 095
 102
 108
 111
 150
 191
 212
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 351
 354
 427
 456
 503
 525
 555
 557
 599
 610
 650
 659
 689
 696
 778
 823
 870
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok  I'll go with 353  and 506    RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 042
 095
 102
 108
 111
 150
 191
 212
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 351
 353
 354
 427
 456
 503
 506
 525
 555
 557
 599
 610
 650
 659
 689
 696
 778
 823
 870
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 22, 2013)

470 and 740 thanks

 Cliff


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far...*​ 
*002
 025
 042
 095
 102
 108
 111
 150
 191
 212
 221
 223
 238
 273
 308
 340
 351
 353
 354
 427
 456
 470
 503
 506
 525
 555
 557
 599
 610
 650
 659
 689
 696
 740
 778
 823
 870
 920
 927
 998*​


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2013)

*WINNER!!! Bermuda CODD Giveaway plus...*

*THANK YOU ALL FOR PLAYING*​ 
 Tonights NJ Lottery Pick 3 number was 350, brand new member *Uwharrie digger* was the closest with his guess of 351. Congrats to you!!

 Please send me your shipping info in a email or PM, let me know if you collect anything IN particular that I might be able to include in the box.... 

 Jim


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 23, 2013)

*RE: WINNER!!! Bermuda CODD Giveaway plus...*

Thanks , Epackage.  I lucked up that time!  I was mainly seeing if I could post on this forum. That is awesome.  I recently renewed my interest in bottles when I inherited my father's collection we  accumulated back in the 70's .  I hope I will be able to contribute to this forum.Thanks again.   I sent you an email.


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2013)

*RE: WINNER!!! Bermuda CODD Giveaway plus...*

Thanks for playing and congrats, we look forward to your posts.... Jim


----------



## Dugout (Aug 25, 2013)

*RE: WINNER!!! Bermuda CODD Giveaway plus...*

Congratulations David on your big win!! 
 I am sure this forum will help you appreciate your Dad's bottle collection.
 And congratulations on acquiring your new 'old' collection from your Dad.


----------

